# Посоветуйте пожалуйста



## Olymp (15 Мар 2011)

Занимался в детстве 2 года на "Кировском 3", которого потом не стало. Сейчас решил возобновить игру на баяне, учусь самостоятельно, купил год назад "Вологодский" более менее настроенный у мастера. Почитал кое что на форуме, сделал вывод, что Рубин 5, 6, 7, хоть его и ругают, из бюджетных вариантов лучше, чем другие отечественные. Есть ли большая разница в звуке? На какие модели недорогих отечественных преимущественно следует обращать внимание? (и года производства примерно, диапазон, а то вроде слышал, что Тульские, вроде, те что поновее, гораздо хуже стали делать) Спасибо за внимание


----------



## webks80 (15 Мар 2011)

я тоже в детстве окончил музыкалку, 15 лет не играл на баяне, решил возобновить - год поиграл на этюде 205 вроде так, а потом купил юпитер. - возьми тульский баян Ясная поляна - для начала пойдет и играй годик - а там уже смотри

у ясной поляны хороший бас и мягкие клавиши - у рубинов всё жесткое и кнопки отстойные


----------



## Евгений51 (15 Мар 2011)

Если Вы занимались всего два года, То выборные не стоит брать. Они дорогие и Вам не нужны. Возьмите тот же кировский, 30000 р на фабрике.


----------



## Olymp (15 Мар 2011)

А кто в курсе, в чем разница просто кировского и кировского 3, и намного ли они лучше вологодского? И ещё, объективно, лучше кировский или рубин 5, 6-й версии? по механике и звуку


----------



## SibBayan (16 Мар 2011)

Разница Кировского и Кировского 3 для баяниста абсолютно незаметна. Можете брать любой. Сравнивать Кировский и Рубин некорректно--один с готовыми аккордами, другой готово-выборный. Механики правой и голоса абсолютно одинаковые.


----------



## shilka (31 Май 2011)

Рубин 6 лучше 5


----------



## pols-petr (31 Май 2011)

Если Вам не нужна выборка то я продаю Ясную поляну цельнопланочный мягкая правая клавиатура с готовыми аккордами густой бас...(но платить за Рубины такую цену...) пишите в личку.


----------



## MAN (2 Июн 2011)

Евгений51 писал:


> Возьмите тот же кировский, 30000 р на фабрике.


Люди! Уважаемые! В который раз прошу подсказать, где эта ф-ка?
Интересует контактная информация этого "Летучего Голландца". Конкретная задача - найти и приобрести некоторые запчасти для баяна "Агат" (он тоже был сделан на Кировской ф-ке).

pols-petr писал:


> я продаю Ясную поляну цельнопланочный мягкая правая клавиатура с готовыми аккордами густой бас


Какова цена, если не тайна? И каков возраст? "Поляна" с готовым аккомпанементом очень нечасто встречается по-моему.
webks80 писал:


> возьми тульский баян Ясная поляна - для начала пойдет и играй годик - а там уже смотри


 Для начала, на третий-то год обучения пойдёт, говорите?
Да "Ясная Поляна" - профессионального качества баян, цельнопланочный - просто мечта всякого любителя. Никакой ширпотребный ученический "Рубин" с ним даже и сравнивать нельзя. Это же небо и земля!


----------



## Vladimir Zh (25 Июл 2011)

Кировской фабрики больше не существует. Оборудование распродано. Приплыли.


----------



## Апотрид (25 Июл 2011)

А я вот довольно часто встречал Ясную поляну "готовую".
Инструмент по звуку отвальный просто - чистый звонкий тембр,левая рука так и радует слух.Но широко применять его в академ. целях невозможно.На эстраду пожалуйста.


----------



## pols-petr (25 Июл 2011)

Если кто спрашивал про цену то сойдемся - инструмент по возрасту восьмидесятник(примерно) в работе был очень мало я и продавать бы не стал, если бы не обстоятельства...(меньше чем за 30 не отдам)


----------



## Новиков Игорь (26 Июл 2011)

Может быть ,как нибудь,выкрутитесь из своих обстоятельств без продажи баяна?30 тысяч стоит,никуда не годный Этюд ! А его и близко держать рядом нельзя.


----------



## parovoZZ (3 Сен 2013)

SibBayan.ru писал:


> Кировский и Рубин некорректно



Извиняюсь, что поднял старую тему, но всё же отличаются ли эти баяны звуком? Фабрика-то одна. Мне выборка особо не нужна, но Рубин играет интересно.


----------



## internetbayan (4 Сен 2013)

Мне на практике встречались цельнопланочные(мастеровые) трёхрядные кировские баяны-тоже очень достойный вариант!


----------



## MAN (4 Сен 2013)

parovoZZ писал:


> Извиняюсь, что поднял старую тему, но всё же отличаются ли эти баяны звуком? Фабрика-то одна. Мне выборка особо не нужна, но Рубин играет интересно.


 Осмелюсь высказать на этот счёт предположение. Но это только моё предположение, не более того! Известно, что кусковые планки изготавливаются на фабриках механизированным способом, но, тем не менее, на выходе они получаются разного качества (в основном это связано с различной величиной зазоров между боковыми кромками язычков и стенками голосовых проёмов в планках) и их разделяют на так называемые наборы. Так вот я допускаю, что в инструменты попроще ("Кировский" и т.п.) ставились планки из набора качеством похуже, а в "Рубины", предназначавшиеся всё-таки уже для более серьёзных целей, соответственно, более качественные планки (набор №2 для инструментов массового производства повышенного качества). Не знаю насколько я близок к истине, но во всяком случае такая версия представляется вполне логичной. Конечно, если сравнивать с хорошим концертным инструментом, особенно цельнопланочным, то на его фоне разница в звучании "Рубина" и "Кировского" может показаться совершенно незаметной, но всё-таки "Рубины", мне кажется, несколько превосходят своих совсем уже рядовых собратьев не только наличием выборки и диапазоном, но и в звуке.


----------



## parovoZZ (5 Сен 2013)

В смежной теме сравнивали Рубин чуть ли не с запорожцем. А интересно, мой Ростов Дон тогда с чем сравнить? С инвалидной мотоколяской Серпуховича?


----------



## MAN (6 Сен 2013)

parovoZZ писал:


> В смежной теме сравнивали Рубин чуть ли не с запорожцем. А интересно, мой Ростов Дон тогда с чем сравнить? С инвалидной мотоколяской Серпуховича?


Ну конечно, "Запорожец" в сравнении с хорошим современным автомобилем - никуда не годный старый хлам, однако для кого-то он и сегодня - исправно выполняющий свои скромные функции экипаж.
Любителю, чтобы поиграть в узком кругу, и "Ростов-Дон" неплох, лишь бы он технически был в более-менее нормальном состоянии, не шибко расстроен, да баянист играть умел. :good: 

_Вот уж, действительно
Все относительно,
Все-все. Все._

_Владимир Высоцкий
(из к/ф "Последний жулик")_
:biggrin:


----------



## parovoZZ (7 Сен 2013)

Так вот Ростов Дон сломан. Весь. И таким он был с фабрики (91-92 г вып). Стоил тогда 100 рубчиков + футляр за 8 рублей. Басовый рокот просыпается не сразу, пара кнопок западает (одну исправил), некоторые септаккорды нажимаются с усилием и затем отскакивают - при игре контролировать невозможно, в унисон играет только половина кнопок, на сжим и разжим разный звук. Прекрасно помню, как после школьного туляка (Тула или Этюд был - не помню) его просто не хотел брать в руки. Ну и школу забросил из-за него((( 
Правда, сейчас тяга к поиграть сильнее недостатков баяна, но вот из-за того, что ми бемоль на разжим заво'дится ну совсем не хотя (на сжим нормально), играть ту же калинку невозможно - мелодия куплета рассыпается((((


----------



## parovoZZ (11 Сен 2013)

А почему ж тогда за Кировский-3 такой ценник лупят? 
А что за Тулы в белых корпусах?


----------



## parovoZZ (15 Сен 2013)

Тут прочитал на форуме, что у Рубина один голос строевой, а второй на октаву ниже. Мне казалось, что у баяна два голоса в унисон настроены. Или это какой-то особенный Рубин?

И что значит голос не строит - расстроен что-ли имеется ввиду?


----------



## andrey.p6 (21 Июн 2015)

parovoZZ писал:


> А почему ж тогда за Кировский-3 такой ценник лупят?
> А что за Тулы в белых корпусах?


Запоздалый ответ, но всё же...
Тулы в белых корпусах - это заказные цельнопланочные инструменты. Некоторые из них живы и по сей день, можно увидеть в продаже по цене немного ниже "Ясной Поляны" (полагаю, что обусловлено это готовым аккомпанементом левой руки и возрастом инструмента). На таком инструменте играл замечательный композитор Виктор Темнов, можно найти видео в ютубе.


----------



## glory (26 Июл 2015)

Цитата:


> andrey.p6 () писал:Тулы в белых корпусах - это заказные цельнопланочные инструменты. Некоторые из них живы и по сей день, можно увидеть в продаже по цене немного ниже "Ясной Поляны" (полагаю, что обусловлено это готовым аккомпанементом левой руки и возрастом инструмента). На таком инструменте играл замечательный композитор Виктор Темнов, можно найти видео в ютубе.


Ну не только Темнов, прежде всего вспоминается квартет Ризоля.
Целлулоид более толстый, клеяный пластинами, уголки мельхиоровые, ответ может и лучше чем у "Ясной поляны" но звук более камерный...
А в белых корпусах были не только заказные, а и кусковые уровня "Этюда", и аккордеончики ученические "Тула". ..


----------



## music12345 (29 Июл 2015)

Добрый день!
Обращаюсь к вам за помощью. Нашла в старой квартире баян в чехле, хотела бы его продать. Так как ничего не понимаю. его состояние оценить сложно. Но точно знаю. что им никто особо не пользовался и на внешний вид все отлично.
Не могли бы вы подсказать,какая средняя стоимость такого баяна, как описать его характеристики?
На бирке написано - Вологодская фабрика баянов. Год выпуска 1956.

Буду очень признательна за помощь.


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Июл 2015)

Здесь на форуме люди активно играющие, а также профи. Они оценивают ЭТО от нуля до 1 тр. Ибо "ЭТО" профи не возьмёт в руки и даже не приблизится ближе 5 метров.
Объктивно ЭТО стоит 2-4 тр. Годится для развлекательного домашнего музицирования (если ОНО исправно).
На Авито ставят 4-10 тр, иногда употребляя странные слова "раритет", "эксклюзив", "дедушка берёг", "новый инструмент", и прочие. Особо буйные пишут и 15, и 20 тр. Что они при этом указывают в описании- не говорю, чтобы не смешить.
У Вас есть преференция по сравнению с доброй половиной продавцов. music12345/ писал:


> Нашла в старой квартире баян в чехле,


А не в гараже или погребе...


----------



## music12345 (29 Июл 2015)

Спасибо вам за ответ!


----------



## vev (29 Июл 2015)

*music12345*,  1-2 тр - максимум и то вряд ли кого заинтересует. Единственно кого хоть как-то может заинтересовать, дедушки в деревне. Детей этим мучить не стоит, профи близко не подойдет


----------



## music12345 (29 Июл 2015)

vev писал:


> *music12345*,  1-2 тр - максимум и то вряд ли кого заинтересует. Единственно кого хоть как-то может заинтересовать, дедушки в деревне. Детей этим мучать не стоит, профи близко не подойдет


Спасибо!


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

*Kuzalogly*, Kuzalogly (29.07.2015, 14:15) писал:


> Объктивно ЭТО стоит 2-4 тр. Годится для развлекательного домашнего музицирования (если ОНО исправно).На Авито ставят 4-10 тр,


Вот объясните мне что значит "Это стоит", применяемое к какому угодно баяну и аккордеону и "на Авито ставят".
Где можно купить баяны/акоордеоны по цене "Это стоит"? Или это чисто теоретически?
В комиссионках еще накручивают, а мастер возьмет на Авито по цене "на Авито ставят", подкрутит, и еще добавит сверху.
Я смотрю сейчас на Авито цены на аккордеон/баян СССР в отличном внешнем состоянии начинаются от 7-ми, 10-ти т.р. Вельты/Роял Стандарты от 20-ти и выше, хотя им красная цена 10-ка по Вашему.
Почему то никто не хочет продавать по цене "Это стоит".


----------



## MAN (19 Фев 2016)

vikatik (19.02.2016, 13:20) писал:


> Почему то никто не хочет продавать по цене "Это стоит".


А многие ли покупают инструменты по цене, которую "на Авито ставят"?
vikatik (19.02.2016, 13:20) писал:


> Где можно купить баяны/акоордеоны по цене "Это стоит"?


Да вот у таких людей как music12345, например. То есть непосредственно у владельца, при условии, что он вменяем и не слишком жаден. Лично мне один такой вот баян типа представленного на последнем фото (тоже в сиреневом целлулоиде, что примечательно, только московской ф-ки) вообще подарили. Тоже Бог весть сколько лет в чеймайдане на антресоли простоял 
Вот он, кстати.


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

MAN (19.02.2016, 13:53) писал:


> Да вот у таких людей как music12345, например. То есть непосредственно у владельца, при условии, что он вменяем и не слишком жаден.


Я пожалуй перестану на этом ответе постить кросс-комменты в разных темах, но как я уже указал в другой, "вменяемых людей" уже похоже не осталось. Т.е. все владельцы, которым я звоню "жадные" и "невменяемые".
Похоже на правду?

Кировский-3 Баян, правда новый, не пользованный 30 т.р. У владельца.


----------



## MAN (19 Фев 2016)

vikatik (19.02.2016, 14:38) писал:


> Т.е. все владельцы, которым я звоню "жадные" и "невменяемые".Похоже на правду?


Похоже. А Вам никто и не говорил, что таких меньшинство, их таки хватает среди продавцов.
Достаточно вспомнить какую цену ломят сейчас за новые баяны начального уровня даже на фабрике, не говоря о магазинах, делающих на товар неслабые дополнительные накрутки. Но встречаются всё-таки и адекватные люди среди тех, кто хочет пристроить свой б/у инструмент в хорошие руки, получив за него разумное вознаграждение. Нужно набраться терпения и искать встречи с таким человеком. Музыкальный инструмент это такая вещь, которая заслуживает того, чтобы на её поиск и приобретение соискателем были затрачены время и силы. Цитата:


> *vikatik (19.02.2016, 14:38) писал:
> *Кировский-3 Баян, правда новый, не пользованный 30 т.р. У владельца.


Между прочим, спекулянт, скупающий инструменты с целью перепродажи и получения навара, на какое-то время тоже становится их владельцем. Надеюсь понятно, что я имел в виду не таких владельцев.Кстати, в то, что на "Кировском 3" никто не играл поверить можно, а вот заявление о его новизне вызывает недоумение, ведь фабрики, на которой делались эти баяны, не существует и уже довольно давно.


----------



## internetbayan (19 Фев 2016)

Кировский 3 за 30 тр-это маразм!Ему цена ну максимум 7тр!


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

internetbayan (19.02.2016, 15:31) писал:


> Кировский 3 за 30 тр-это маразм!Ему цена ну максимум 7тр!


Позвонил, спросил. Это оказывается не из Питера человек. Просто, как он сказал, выложил в Питер под "Питерские зарплаты". Совсем обнаглели люди. Что он думает, тут миллионеры живут что-ли?

И Вы правы, в данном случае - это перепродавец.


----------

